
Maximum Wage - arunbahl
https://howwegettonext.com/maximum-wage-3e21048fc107#.swrfz48xl
======
aurizon
The law of diminishing returns needs to applied to unions, so that all perks
and benefits are taxed as income, and the tax rate above a maximum should
create a ceiling wage.

How else do you limit unions?

I need only point at sports, where their demands have worked in killing cable
networks since people will not buy their products - killing the sport in time.
Gone are the days of attending the ballgame - unless rich or small town
bushies. Look at how detroit was killed, how LA is being killed by totally
huge wage strikes for simple tasks

